# Marefield Culvert, Leicestershire



## losttom (Oct 10, 2013)

Underneath the Marefield junction and the line that closed around 1953. One large culvert turns into 2 culverts around halfway through.


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 10, 2013)

Good work losttom. 
I was down here again myself recently
water level was considerably lower than my last visit, except at the larger end


----------

